# 2nd Amendment



## SMOKING HANDSOME DUDE (May 24, 2007)

This was emailed to me from one of my customers.

I couldn't agree more

The purpose of fighting is to win. There is no possible victory in defense.

The sword is more important than the shield, and skill is more important
than either. The final weapon is the brain. All else is supplemental.

As John Steinbeck once said:

1. Don't pick a fight with an old man. If he is too old to fight, he'll just kill you.

2. If you find yourself in a fair fight, your tactics suck.

3. I carry a gun cause a cop is too heavy.

4. When seconds count, the cops are just minutes away.

5. A reporter did a human-interest piece on the Texas Rangers. The reporter
recognized the Colt Model 1911 the Ranger was carrying and asked him "Why
do you carry a 45?" The Ranger responded, "Because they don't make a .46."

6. An armed man will kill an unarmed man with monotonous regularity.

7. The old sheriff was attending an awards dinner when a lady commented on
his wearing his sidearm. "Sheriff, I see you have your pistol. Are you
expecting trouble?" "No Ma'am. If I were expecting trouble, I would have
brought my rifle."

8. Beware the man who only has one gun. HE PROBABLY KNOWS HOW TO USE
IT!!!

But wait, there's more!

I was once asked by a lady visiting if I had a gun in the house. I said I did. She said "Well I certainly hope it isn't loaded!" To which I said, of course it is loaded, can't work without bullets!" She then asked, "Are you that afraid of someone evil coming into your house?" My reply was, "No not at all. I am not afraid of the house catching fire either, but I have fire extinguishers around, and they are all loaded too." To which I'll add, having a gun in the house that isn't loaded is like having a car in the garage without gas in the tank.

I'm a firm believer of the 2nd Amendment!


----------



## Dustinl-cl (Oct 1, 2007)

I couldn't agree more.

I refuse for my family or myself to be victimized. We are living in a world full of predators. I will shoot to kill if need be. (and I won't lose any sleep over it that night either)


DL


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

good post


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin (Jan 23, 2008)

Here's what our Attorney General in Maryland thinks:



> Gansler says he is "not one of those antigun zealots. I have no problem with having guns in the home to protect the family. What I'm unwilling to accept is that people have a constitutional right to do so."
> 
> Attorney General Douglas F. Gansler


My take, see my signature.


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

I agree dont move to NY we have no rights to carry firearms


----------



## nativetexan_1 (Jan 1, 2008)

As manly a concept as smoking cigars.

Most people seriously misunderstand the Second Amendment. It isn't about hunting or sport at all. It's sole purpose is to arm the citizenry in the case of government tyranny or foreign invasion. The fact that they can be used for civil self defense is just secondary.

The Sixth Amendment has been interpreted to mean that if you can't afford an attorney, the government must provide you with one. By the same logic, shouldn't the Second Amendment be interpreted to meant that if you can't afford a gun, the government must provide you with one?


----------



## nativetexan_1 (Jan 1, 2008)

I have the same opinion and seriously hope we are right. Even soldiers who only THINK they may have killed someone often have psychological problems with it. Soldiers in the Civil War are know to have loaded their musket up 18 times without ever firing because of the fear of killing someone. The mind is a wonderful thing, but also not understood very well.


----------



## nativetexan_1 (Jan 1, 2008)

What else could "the right of the people to keep and bear arms" possibly mean? Are we reading the same Constitution? My take: collective militia for large incursions, individual militia for small incursions.


----------



## skeet (Oct 31, 2007)

I don't believe in the second amendment. LOL


----------



## ByrneBrew (Jun 12, 2008)

Please Remember that without the 2nd we can't protect the rest. 

Amendment 2 - Right to Bear Arms. Ratified 12/15/1791. 
A well regulated Militia, being necessary to the security of a free State, the right of the people to keep and bear Arms, shall not be infringed.


----------



## Camacho Junior (May 29, 2008)

Amen to that. I live in North Carolina and basically the law here is that if someone has crossed the threshold of your home uninvited and is going to harm you or other person's in your home it is your right to defend yourself with a gun if needed. My opinion if he's on my property I'm cap his @$$ and drag him into my house. Either way guns don't kill people, stupid mothaf----ers with guns kill people.


----------



## bama 46 (Aug 2, 2008)

The 2nd is not about duck huntin!
In the Peoples Republic of Illinois, citizens are not trusted by our rulers with things that go "boom"... No form of carry is legal here..only 1 of 2 states that are so backward... but that may change...
I do however keep them in my place of business and in my home. I hope never to have to use them, but will protect myself, my family, my employees and my customers.
If you keep a firearm for self defense, you have a responsibility to know how to use it as well as when to use it. How much do you paractice? What routines do you parctice? Strong hand/weak hand? prone, on your back? from behind barricades?
If you are going to shoot a pistol with any hope of hitting in the neighborhood of where you are aming, you need to spend serious time on the range WITH the GUN OR GUNS you will be using.. Muscle memory is very important here. 
By the time I was able to get a .45 autoloader to do what I wanted it to, I had between 500 and 1000 rounds thru it... and I return to the range on a regular basis to practice with it and others that I shoot...
If you think cigars are expensive...... ha ha ha...

Ed


----------

